# Hi from Ireland



## hi_roller (Feb 16, 2006)

*Hey folks, just a note to say hello to you all out there. I'm just a newbee like yourselfs so i hope to have a chat with at least some of you in the near future.*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome Hi Roller 

Good to have you aboard~!  
Any questions.. Just ask away and enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome Sir. I look forward to any discussions.
Sean


----------



## Gemini (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT, hi_roller! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## still learning (Feb 16, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and join in! ............Aloha


----------



## MJS (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!

Mike


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome, hi roller!  Happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting, hows the weather.
terry


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 17, 2006)

_Welcome aboard:asian:_


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT! Happy Posting!


----------



## Drac (Feb 21, 2006)

Greetings Roller and welcome to MT...Post away...


----------



## Kacey (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome!  Enjoy.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 21, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 21, 2006)

Glad you are here


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT, roller!

Erin go bragh!


----------



## DArnold (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ashigaru (Apr 25, 2006)

Ta failte romhat hi roller from another Irish newb


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 25, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to the boards.  Happy Posting

V/R

Rick


----------



## Henderson (Apr 25, 2006)

ashigaru said:
			
		

> Ta failte romhat hi roller from another Irish newb


 
Well...I was gonna try to say something witty, but I can'tbeat that.

Welcome!!!!


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 25, 2006)

welcome


----------

